# Asa 5505 accessing shared drive on different subnet



## rofferman (Jan 19, 2015)

I am trying to join two networks together thru the asa.
I have a 192.168.0.1 network that is the main domain and has its own isp and is administered by windows server 2008 for DNS and DHCP
i also have seperate network with 4 PCs on a differnet network with a 192.168.4.1 with its own ISP and is hooked into a linksys router.
i am new to this but I need the .4 to access some shared drives on the .0. I have tried static routing on both the asa and the linksys router. I cannot get them to see each other thru ping but the arp table in the asa shows the .4 subnet. I am at a loss and my of given too much info or not enough. Any help is greatly appreciated 
Would using dd-wrt on the linksys router help with this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It is a ASA routing issue and has nothing to do with the Linksys router. You may need to give the route the .0 network a lower metric than the .4 gateway.


----------

